# Home theater help ;(



## FireFighter (Jul 15, 2012)

Home theater brahs! Help
I have a sony home theater system with my direct tv and ps3 hooked Into. Problem is I can't get any audio just video. When I switch source on the home theater to ps3 (blu-ray) it works fine both audio and video . The home theater has 2 hdmi inputs and 1 hdmi output. The 2 inputs are the direct tv and ps3 and the output goes to the back of the tv. 
Now awhile ago I had the exact same set up with a Sam sun 50 inch plasma and it worked fine, now I'm using a vizo 55 inch led 120hz and no audio. I'm stumped , I tried several different hdmi cords including a brand new one and nothing changed just video. Also I know the input port for the direct tv is getting a signal or I wouldn't see video. 
Any ideas ?


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

First, welcome to HTS!!!  

From your post it seems that the Direct TV and PS3 connect to the Sony HT via HDMI cables, and another HDMI connects the Sony HT to the TV? All is well with the PS3, but you can only get video (no audio through the Sony HT) to the TV with Direct TV? 

A few things come to mind, and it would be a big help if you could list the models of the TV, Direct TV receiver (aka Direct TV box) and Sony HT (Home Theater). 

1st, try turning-off ALL of the equipment, unplugging and reconnecting the HDMI cables, and then turning-on the equipment again. It could be a "handshake" issue with the HDMI cables; this should fix _that_ problem.

If that doesn't work...

2nd, try connecting the HDMI cable currently connected to the PS3 to the Direct TV receiver. In other words, _switch _HDMI cables *only* on the PS3 and Direct TV receiver-_leave them connected to the Sony HT "as-is."_ If everything now works with Direct TV but NOT the PS3, then there may be a problem with the HDMI cable OR the settings on the Sony HT.

If you still have a problem with Direct TV BUT not the PS3, then there is probably a problem with the Direct TV receiver. It could be as simple as selecting HDMI (or similar) in the menu, or it could be a larger issue.

Give these a try and let us know if it helps! I'm sure that others will chime-in with other ideas. Good luck!!


----------



## FireFighter (Jul 15, 2012)

Hello, first off let me say thank you for taking the time to help.
To answer your first question, yes the direct tv and the ps3 are connected to the receiver with hdmi cords and one hdmi cord goes out to the tv. And yes all is perfect with the ps3 both audio and video. I'm not at home at the moment (on duty) so I can't give you the specific models. 
I already tried testing the hdmi cords and ports by switching stuff around determining it's not a issue with the hdmi cords or the ps3. I went to the direct tv settings sectionand there's no option to select hdmi or anything like that. Also I used this exact set up before with all the same equiment except for the tv being diff and it used to work fine. I know there's a signal going from the direct tv box out to the receiver thru the Sony receiver and out to the tv cause there's a video just not audio.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

You could try unplugging the Direct TV receiver for a few minutes. It may seem strange, but that will correct _some_ problems. 

If you can, post a list of the specific models when you get home; that may be a big help as models vary widely in their operation/settings. I'll check back later and post any other ideas that come to mind.

We are here to help.  In the mean time, be safe FireFighter! :hail:


----------



## FireFighter (Jul 15, 2012)

I just got off the phone with my wife and had her unplug the power strip the direct tv box , ps3 and flat screen are plugged into for 5 mins. Then plugged it back in and turned everything back on, the satellite ran its set up routine. And still no sound thru the receiver !!!!!!!:hissyfit::huh:


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

What models are the TV and Sony HT? There may be a setting in one that could explain (fix??) the problem.


----------



## abacushomes (9 mo ago)

I also have a Sony Home Theater system in my gaming room. It is one of the best sounding systems ever, although it's an old version now but still sounds amazing. I always get complete service from the best electrician services in Dubai just because I care about them.


----------

